
Show HN: Auto-ping stale issues on GitHub - bbrennan
https://datafire.io/editor/56814e990fe29f7d179f6bf4
======
timvdalen
The service definitely looks interesting and I see how it could come in handy.

One remark: it would be great if each of the steps had a title/description.
That way, the author can make clear what each of the steps is doing.

~~~
bbrennan
Thanks for the feedback! We're hard at work on v2, and will definitely include
something like this.

